# Crash breaks woman's record-length fingernails



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

She loses 28 feet worth when she's ejected from SUV in accident

SALT LAKE CITY - A Salt Lake City woman who was in the Guinness Book of World Records for her long fingernails has had them broken off in a traffic accident.

Lee Redmond sustained serious but non-life threatening injuries in the Tuesday accident.

Redmond was the current Guinness record holder, with nails that hadn't been cut since 1979. Her nails measured a total of more than 28 feet long in 2008, with the longest nail on her right thumb at 2 feet, 11 inches, according to the Guinness Web site.

Salt Lake County Sheriff's Lt. Don Hutson says she was ejected from an SUV in the crash and taken to the hospital in serious condition, the Deseret News reported Thursday on its Web site.

Redmond has been featured on TV in episodes of "Guinness Book of World Records" and "Ripley's Believe It or Not."

*UMMM how does she wipe her a$$ is what I want to know?*

Record-length fingernails broken in crash - Weird news- msnbc.com

Man some of the s**t I can come up with LMAO


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

As i said how does she wipe her A$$ LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's just gross!!!!!!!! Omg that's nasty ... She is no lady ! She needed a trim just sorry it had to happen the way it did.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty she has someone else to wipe her a** there is no way she could do it not with those claws


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

that is absolutely disgusting! I am glad they got broken. that is poor hyigene.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Damn what kind of sh*t will I come up with next?

Stay tuned more to come 

As I've said the good, the bad, and the ugly


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree that is disgusting, she either had someone else do it or stood up or something, who knows??:rofl:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Seriously - how does she. . .do anything with them things?
Button her jeans? Put on make-up? Fasten her bra? Blow her nose?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

All I can say is....

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Ill tell you how she wipes... very carefully marty LOL! 

Good life lesson hear . If you don't wear your seatbelt you might break a nail.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL you think so?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ewwwww...*shudders*....that's just not right!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

She looks like a character in Mortal Kombat. lol


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

How does she drive for that matter? Those nails should be illegal for driving and also considered weapons, lol!! That is just sooo disgusting.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good grief how could she possibly be proud of those things. That is just so gross how would you eat I can't pick up a darn thing if my nails get to long and by long I mean over a 1/16th of an inch. She must not have ever done anything excpet be feed, bathed, and had someone else wipe her arse.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

you know I have seen this before and never once thought how she would do that and now that you have pointed it out to me I feel like puking.............lol


----------

